# A rabbit's guide



## LadyBug101 (Apr 1, 2017)

Tips and tricks for any bunny-who feels the need to successfully conquer the household!
If you are a good bunny, stay away! I am Coco the bad bunny and I know it! 
How to show your human who's boss:
*wake them up at the crack of dawn and demand to have cuddles

*Bite them when they do not give you attention

*Eat whatever you feel like, whenever you feel like it. If your human is being too slow, a nip should hurry it along

How to get pats and treats: 

*Lick something. Anything, from yourself, to another bunny, to your human. Trust me, it works.

*Sit in front of your human and give them the death stare. Either your hum:runningrabbit:an will laugh and pat you, or get really freaked and pat you, both work.

* Go crazy, chew stuff and shred stuff. Your human, in an attempt to disrupt your rampage, will give you constant attention. Either that, or it will give you time out.

Sighned:
_Coco_


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 8, 2017)

Pippi here. I've been working on training my human for almost three years now... Ugh they don't catch on well at all! I have a few tips to add to this list. 

Nail trimming: Nail trimming time is the worst! Personally, I enjoy looking like Wolverine from the XMen. To keep your nails long and sharp: 
1. RUN and hide in the smallest area you can find. Humans have a hard time reaching into small spaces. 
2. When the human does catch you, squeak and wiggle... If you're lucky, they'll only do one nail and let you go. 
3. If they wrap you in a towel like a bunny burrito, there's really nothing you can do... :-( So I chew on the towel. 

Ear Cleaning: My human says that Holland Lops like me are more prone to getting nasty ear problems. One of the other rabbits that lives here had ear mites a few years ago, but the vet gave the human ear drops to use, and it cleared that right up. My ears, though, are long, floppy and beautiful. (I clean them several times a day!) But the human still insists on using a bright light and looking in them.. It's just awkward, and invasive, you know? I guess my only advice for ear inspections is to sit still and be good, because the human will give you a treat. 

Bunstruction: Humans apparently don't appreciate our hard work in making our houses into homes. They don't like me chewing those long snakes that hang around (Human Note: All cords get unplugged when the bunny is running free.. No bunnies have been shocked by chewing a plugged wire here), or their fake grass that tastes awful, or the things that have sheets of paper in them, or the brown boxes they give me to play in. :-( Oh well! I do it anyway! The humans also gave me my own papers to shred, and it's the best! (Human note: old phone book ;-) ) I also have a box with paper strips and the humans toss food pellets in so I get to dig for them! ^_^ 

Finally: 

Dead Bunny Flops: Do these as often as you can. The shocked look on the human's face is SO worth it! (Even though they do wake you up from a good nap! :-( ) 

View attachment 1491642521291.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh, and never hesitate to show the human how smart you are! They LOVE it when I open the doors on this wooden toy to get food! 

View attachment 1491642650251.jpg


View attachment 1491642672226.jpg


View attachment 1491642721038.jpg


----------



## LadyBug101 (Apr 8, 2017)

You have been tought well.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 18, 2017)

cute bun =)

i am surprised that the little has nt started put a little personality of that DVD cabinet =X


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 18, 2017)

Hoomin note: Oh, Pippi does try to get into the DVD Cabinet! She also figured out that she can moosh herself and crawl underneath it... She is apparently mostly fluff, and she just crawled right under there and hung out for a while... Haha... She also likes crawling into our cabinets in the kitchen and exploring the maze of boxes in there... We have a rabbit magazine that she decided to chew on. She's a funny little rabbit, and my goodness, I love her so much. ^_^ We have two other rabbits as well - Butterscotch and Ellie- but Pippi doesn't like them. They have a huge rabbit condo and are two of the happiest rabbits I've ever seen. ^_^


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Apr 19, 2017)

Andy here! I like to chew my Hoomins carpet! right in a corner where she _thought_ she blocked of :whistling
one day while cleaning she saw i dug right down to the wood. I also LOVE baseboard corners. Especially since that room has been recently painted! (about 2-3 years ago)
my hoomin thought i was an angel! haha!! i fooled her! :biggrin2:


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 20, 2017)

Andy!! You are SUCH an inspiration! I hope to be as bun-structive as you some day!!! 

~Pippi


----------



## LadyBug101 (Apr 21, 2017)

Good ideas. I love ripping up my owners schoolwork. Fun times.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 14, 2018)

Akzholedent said:


> Pippi here. I've been working on training my human for almost three years now... Ugh they don't catch on well at all! I have a few tips to add to this list.
> 
> Nail trimming: Nail trimming time is the worst! Personally, I enjoy looking like Wolverine from the XMen. To keep your nails long and sharp:
> 1. RUN and hide in the smallest area you can find. Humans have a hard time reaching into small spaces.
> ...



Dear pippi. I've surprised your little paws could write that long. When I have to do nail clipping, I sit there and sulk. At least, afterward, I get the whole day to be by myself. I love to wiggle under the coach. My hommins once thought I had gotten into the coach. I've been teaching my hooman for nearly a year. They never learn, do they? I try to teach her to constantly give me scratches, and carrots all the time. It's doesn't work. Hope your paws feel better. Maybe you could send me some of the paper to shred? We'll, too, for the other bun. He's not fun. I've chewing on my tel so many times, it's not a towel anymore, but a strip of rags. My hooman tries to wrap me in it. She says it's my comfort blanket.


----------

